# New to this :D



## jamesmc (17 Apr 2014)

Hay just looking for tips tricks and improvements I can make to my tank i am new so be nice 

 (p.s the large pice of bogwood on in the centre is no longer in the tank


----------



## Vivian Andrew (18 Apr 2014)

Hi James,

You came to right place, u will get really good guidance from here  I'm also newb joined a week back and got really good advice and guidance, soon a expert will catch up with u 

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Edvet (18 Apr 2014)

Welcome. Can't see the pic though. (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-do-you-post-a-picture.2618/)


----------



## harryH (18 Apr 2014)

Welcome James, just browse the site and ask the questions, it's magic!!!


----------



## jamesmc (20 Apr 2014)

Thanx guys still trying to get my head around how to post pics lol 

im a landscaper so surely this should be much the same lol  but really looking forward to getting my hands wet


----------



## Deer (22 Apr 2014)

Try looking through the journals section, not only great for inspiration but you can see how its set up from the start and what mistakes to avoid! Good luck


----------

